

Er, What? – Alibaba Posts Job Ad for Female Programmer - morpheous
http://nextshark.com/sora-aoi-alibaba-posts-job-ad-for-female-programmer-with-japanese-porn-star-qualities/

======
ignostic
Yeah, this is gross and sexist. It's insulting to women, but it's also
insulting to the programmers.

I'd be a insulted if my manager hired ANYONE as an "official encourager" for
my position. Praise means very little to me when it's someone's job to give
it.

Quality employees who take pride in their work _want the respect of people
they respect_. A good leader has the respect of their co-workers, earned
through competence, and takes time to praise good work. This position should
already be handled by someone the programmers look up to.

If they're lacking people worth respecting who can give praise they have much
bigger problems that a supreme beauty can fix.

------
slashnull
I suppose that hackers having a social (sexual?) life outside of work is a
huge time management issue at Alibaba.

It's pretty fascinating that they are willing to solve that problem in such a
straightforward and explicit way.

I mean you have Googlers eating, dressing themselves, and even _sleeping_ at
Google... What's missing after that, one might ask...

